# No waiting recipients....



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

I have spoken to my clinic and they do not have any recepients on the waiting list. 

Should I look around or be patient? What would you do? 

I really want to start as soon as in Jan 2007. As I have had treatment there all my bloods are up to date. 

I am at the Cromwell Swansea. 

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Carrie

I cant help with your question

I just wonder if the reason is because they are closing down for the christmas period perhaps

May be worthwhile chating with them to find out if this is the case and when they may expect to have some recipients available who would want to share ur eggs and then base ur decision on those findings

Sorry cant be more helpful

Emxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya Caz

I am at the Cromwell in Darlington, and I am a recipient waiting for a match to a donor!    Let's hope we both get good news soon      

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like I have to be patient - which is not me at all... hahaha 

Tracy - fingers crossed we get some good news in the new year - roll on 2007!!


----------

